# Silverface Champ needs repair



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

It makes a loud hum when you turn it on which quickly gets louder.
I have decent electronics skills, and I think it's the filter caps, but I would hate to order the parts and install them to find it still doesn't work. 
I'm thinking I should take it to a good tech, and hope he doesn't charge too much as the champ is such a simple amp. 
Does anyone know a good tech in the GTA who doesn't charge an arm and a leg?
I'm on disability so my budget is very low.
Thanks.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Tim at Superfuzz Audio is an honest guy. I've dealt with him several times since his days at Songbird. 

http://superfuzzaudio.com/


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

John Fletcher is a great guy to deal with. Came recommended to me by the guys from Twelfth Fret. Nice guy.
He's right around the corner from Twelfth Fret off the Danforth. He works out of his house.
416 469-2966. From what I recall I believe he used to work for Fender back in the day.
I had him do some work on my vintage Voxes and Fenders in the past. Was very reasonable.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

riffboy76 said:


> John Fletcher is a great guy to deal with. Came recommended to me by the guys from Twelfth Fret. Nice guy.
> He's right around the corner from Twelfth Fret off the Danforth. He works out of his house.
> 416 469-2966. From what I recall I believe he used to work for Fender back in the day.
> I had him do some work on my vintage Voxes and Fenders in the past. Was very reasonable.


^^^^^This! I had John work on a amp of mine 3-4 years ago. Great guy and very resonable pricing.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, folks, I shall give him a call.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

If its the filter caps, then you're looking at replacing the multicap can in a SFC. Just a heads-up that these are not cheap to get a direct replacement (Weber VST does make them). So don't be surprised if the recap cost is a little high, unless the tech decides to bypass the can and fill up the chassis with conventional caps...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Howdy.
FWIW.
The multi-cap that should fit your series Champ has 3 x 20 mfd taps @525 v is around 35.00 and is readily available with a quick Google.
Try part# C-EC20X3-525
Cheers, Doug
The replacement is very straight forward.


----------

